# jak księżyc wieczny i śmiesznym wracam z kotami do nieba



## elemika

Good evening, 
Dobry Wieczór!
Sorry, I don't speak Polish,
and  while reading two different translations of Gałczyński lyrics (this one) I have found the final line translated in two different ways:
1)...Like the moon, funny and eternal, with the cats *I'll* return to the sky
2) ..Like the moon, funny and eternal, with the cats* it* [_your dream/sleep_] will return to the sky

Here are the links to  both translations (in Russian): [1], [2]

Which one is correct?

Thank you in advance


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi. 

The first one. It could be also translated as "I'm returning". Anyway, "wracam" is definitely 1 person sing., so "I", not "it" (the dream). 

PS. Unless there's a typo in the original Polish text, but I don't think so.


----------



## inter1908

By the way it's *śmieszny* (nominative), not *śmiesznym* (dative).


----------



## elemika

Thank you very much for your quick and precise responses, BezierCurve and Inter!



BezierCurve said:


> Hi.
> 
> The first one. It could be also translated as "I'm returning". Anyway,  "wracam" is definitely 1 person sing., so "I", not "it" (the dream).
> 
> PS. Unless there's a typo in the original Polish text, but I don't think so.



I guess, it's not a typo (click)

To be honest I'm happy that the first one is correct; I like it very much! And it makes much more sense...




inter1908 said:


> By the way it's *śmieszny* (nominative), not *śmiesznym* (dative).



And this one (śmieszn*ym)* is a typo, surely! But I was just copying a line; my fault


----------



## LilianaB

The first one is correct, however, it can be translated any other way, too, because it is poetry. It can be translated as: I go back to the sky, I will go back to the sky, I will fly to the sky, even. There is no such a thing as mere translation of poetry. Translation of poetry  is more of a creation.


----------



## elemika

Thank you, Liliana,
you are right, of course!

Anyway,  the author is talking about himself (he is going back/ returning to the sky).
And you know what? If he was penetrating his wife's dream...maybe the difference isn't so great 

How do you think, "wieczny i śmieszny" is reffered only to the moon or also to the author? The author is "like a moon (which is funny and eternal)" or he is "like a moon - funny and eternal"?

And the last one: Serafina e Popo are a she-cat and he-cat or two he-cats, according to their names?


----------



## LilianaB

_Funny and eternal_ is referred to the man: he does not have to be the poet. Sometimes the identities of the man and the moon overlap, but the words are definitely related to the man, although, I think, he identifies himself with the moon, at least to some extent. The cats: Serafina and Popo are a female and a male, respectively.


----------



## elemika

LilianaB said:


> _Funny and eternal_ is referred to the man: he does not have to be the poet. Sometimes the identities of the man and the moon overlap, but the words are definitely related to the man, although, I think, he identifies himself with the moon, at least to some extent. The cats: Serafina and Popo are a female and a male, respectively.



Perfect!
Many thanks for your help!!!


----------

